# lebermuth



## Ruthie (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm curious why I do not find much on the forum about Lebermuth.  I have a 10 year old fragrance oil from them that I got in a co-op, and it is still wonderful after 10 years!  I have essential oils that did not stay good for that long.  Is there some other reason this company is not used?  They do not have small quantities, but have added smaller than they used to have (like 1 & 5 lbs.) Their prices also seem somewhat higher, but I'm thinking the payoff is in quality?  I mean, this FO is 10 years old and still wonderful!  

BTW, I'm talking about their Rose Petal FO.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> I'm curious why I do not find much on the forum about Lebermuth.  I have a 10 year old fragrance oil from them that I got in a co-op, and it is still wonderful after 10 years!  I have essential oils that did not stay good for that long.  Is there some other reason this company is not used?  They do not have small quantities, but have added smaller than they used to have (like 1 & 5 lbs.) Their prices also seem somewhat higher, but I'm thinking the payoff is in quality?  I mean, this FO is 10 years old and still wonderful!
> 
> BTW, I'm talking about their Rose Petal FO.



This company is very close to my house!  Why have I not used them!?  :smack:


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 12, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> This company is very close to my house! Why have I not used them!? :smack:


 
OH! I am sooooooo jealous! When can you go check them out? LOL!!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 12, 2013)

It is a fine company and they are the supplier of some fragrances to other vendors, like The Scent Works.

I haven't ordered from them personally because they have a high minimum order (something like $250/300) and that's beyond my means.

I believe you can order small samples from them before committing to larger quantities.  Or at least you could; I haven't been on their site in quite some time.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> OH! I am sooooooo jealous! When can you go check them out? LOL!!



I will try calling Monday to see if I can come in person!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 12, 2013)

judymoody said:


> It is a fine company and they are the supplier of some fragrances to other vendors, like The Scent Works.
> 
> I haven't ordered from them personally because they have a high minimum order (something like $250/300) and that's beyond my means.
> 
> I believe you can order small samples from them before committing to larger quantities.  Or at least you could; I haven't been on their site in quite some time.



Well since i am a hobby soap/lotion maker I probably never have an order that big!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just to bump this: I emailed them today to see if they work in smaller quantities and if I could possibly come and visit, because that would be so neat!!


----------



## christinak (Apr 15, 2013)

Never heard of them...and they've never come up in a google search for fragrance oils, either


----------



## Koshka (Apr 15, 2013)

Lebermuth is amazing. They're a very professional manufacturing company and all of their fragrances are true and long lasting (except pear lol). That's the only company I use right now. The fragrances are of extremely good quality, highly concentrated and so far haven't gone bad. I know that there are many other companies who resell their FO's and EO's (Brambleberry, Scentworks, Soapgoods, etc.) and I've decided to cut out the middle man and go straight to the manufacturer. I believe that you can order smaller quantities (1lbs), but there's a minimum of $200 per order if you don't want to get hit with a $20 processing fee. I highly recommend.


----------



## Badger (Apr 15, 2013)

If I ever get to the point where I have that kind of money and can afford to put in that big of an order (and need orders this big), I might try them.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, I did get in touch with someone and they said that their site is having all kinds of problems today, but gave me the name of their HR person to talk about job opportunities (uhh that's my job to find job openings...but I might get to fanagle a tour if I am lucky!)  I bet it's pretty easy to plop $200 on EO/FO's when you sell, but I can't fathom spending right now!  Unless I had some one that wanted to split orders with to cut down on the cost.


----------



## lemontongue (May 11, 2013)

I have a fragrance oil from them that is about 10 years as well, it has lasted a long time and is still as good as the day I got it.  I got it at a Soapmakers Conference.  It's in a 16oz bottle.  I still have it because while high quality, I do not like scents of this type (it's not oatmeal milk and honey but it's similar to that type of scent)


----------

